# Tinkers cottage



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2016)

I visited this old run down cottage.sat in the middle of the marshes.in the middle of nowhere.i actually go to ostensibly looling for it,i took the wrong path and ended up going fifty mins out of my way.but it was a lovely little walk through pigs and sheep.found the easy way back though.the house itself is virtually all collapsed in.the hall and the kitchen are still there,but that is it.i have never seen so many old tins in my life.


----------



## tazong (Mar 26, 2016)

Fantastic picture bud - just fantastic


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nicely decayed this one. I really like the shot of the frying pan and the second last one of the chair. You've bagged another Belfast!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 26, 2016)

That's been derelict for quite a while. I see the upstairs still has glass in the windows but no roof.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pics this place has gone downhill.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Now that is what I call decay. Great stuff Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2016)

Loved the armchair pic, it must be a lovely little spot in the summer, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 27, 2016)

You done that place justice buddy, nice one


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2016)

Definitely worth a look. Nice pics


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 27, 2016)

I see the upstairs still has glass in the windows but no roof.[/QUOTE said:


> Unlike windows made of wood to that pattern, Crittall metal windows do not deform as the structure they are built into, starts to collapse around them. Only a direct 'thump' into the glass panes will crack or break them. Over years of disuse the hinges on Crittall doors and windows tend to rust up solid or become very difficult to open - the classic give away that such a door or window has been forced open/shut, is when the panes adjacent to the hinges are either badly cracked or missing entirely. This is due to the frame upright adjacent to the hinges being deformed as the rusty hinges are forced to move. If the putty is soft or in poor condition, it is not unknown for hinge adjacent panes just to 'pop out' as the door or window starts to move.
> 
> The above recalls a hot and very dirty summer in 1962, when I spent all the vacation restoring the self same frames in a 1920 built Yorkshire farmhouse - requisitioned by the Army in '42 and returned in a parlous state in 1960. Cash was bloody tight in those days, as today I can see the Crittalls just being ripped out and replaced with UPVC! Still we must have done a good job, as apart from the addition of some secondary double glazing, most are still in situ.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one MM, the fens are full of run down houses like that, guess its always worth a look


----------

